# Cascade Emerald City Bike Ride



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

This is the first iteration of this annual ride.

It's unique in that they are closing the Interstate 5 and Interstate 90 Floating Bridge express lanes.

The ride is a loop that starts at Century Link, heads up the I-5 Express Lanes, across Lake Washington over SR-520, south through downtown Bellevue, then over I-90 back to Seattle.

All of the roads except the downtown Bellevue part will be closed to traffic.

https://cascade.org/rides-major-rid...d-kaiser-permanente/emerald-bike-ride-details

Registration is still open, although there is a 10,000 rider limit.


----------

